# Uneven Ab Help



## SnBdr190 (Mar 5, 2006)

I have defined abs, but they dont seem to line up.  Ive heard that this can be caused by poor posture, uneven hips or a few other things.  Is any of this right or is it just genetic?  I think it looks very unaesthetic and was wondering if there was anything I could do to potentially straighten them out?


----------



## kenwood (Mar 5, 2006)

genetics


----------



## Spud (Mar 5, 2006)

I wonder what historical/genetic reason caused for uneven abs...


----------



## Mudge (Mar 5, 2006)

Reason? Its called randomness. Of the billions of people there are on the planet why would you think every couple would produce picture perfect children?

Is there a reason for retarded children, or stillbirths? It just happens, genetics are a roll of the dice.


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 5, 2006)

Spud said:
			
		

> I wonder what historical/genetic reason caused for uneven abs...



Because genetics don't determine with pinpoint accuracy where all tissues will end up.  No one is perfectly symmetrical.  Genetics pretty much just determine how many and which proteins will be produced.  It's amazing we aren't more fucked up.


----------



## Mudge (Mar 5, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> It's amazing we aren't more fucked up.



Exactly. On the road to perfection, mistakes are made. This is the same way lessons are learned in life, through mistakes. Therefore, perfection does not exist.


----------



## Spud (Mar 6, 2006)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Reason? Its called randomness. Of the billions of people there are on the planet why would you think every couple would produce picture perfect children?
> 
> Is there a reason for retarded children, or stillbirths? It just happens, genetics are a roll of the dice.



I meant if there existed a historical benefit to having uneven abs, since it is so common. I dunno, something to do with carrying things while riding on horseback?


----------



## Nate K (Mar 6, 2006)

No.....They are not uneven strength wise.
I have 3 on one side and 4 on the other........it's not as ugly as it sounds.


----------



## Raz (Mar 6, 2006)

I have a similar problem. My upper left ab seems bulkier and more visible dan my right. Its not that much of a problem. To help even out my apearance i tend to lean slighty to the side of the ab dat needs more development when performing sit-ups! I know that muscles grow as a whole but it actually seems to help. Give it a try!


----------



## fufu (Mar 6, 2006)

If anyone has seen Pumping Iron, you will notice that Serge Nubret's abs don't line up at all. Yet he looks amazing. I don't think of it as a bad thing. I think it is good that body's are all shaped differently, everyone has their own unique physique.


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (Mar 6, 2006)

theress a LOT of people with unsymmetrical abs


----------



## Nate K (Mar 6, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> If anyone has seen Pumping Iron, you will notice that Serge Nubret's abs don't line up at all. Yet he looks amazing. I don't think of it as a bad thing. I think it is good that body's are all shaped differently, everyone has their own unique physique.


----------

